# Waitstaff shtuff



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What do you provide for waitstaff uniforms?

aprons with your logo

tux or white shirts (monogramed?)

ties

polos with logos

Do you maintain them & buy them or do they?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Lately, I've been thinking of buying shirts with my logo/name for the cafe.  It's never been an issue until recently when I hired a girl who does this "layering thing".  Tank top under a shirt under a zip front (girly) sweatshirt.  The easiest way to get a look for the cafe is to get them all v-neck tees.

For catering, we all wear black or khaki pants depending on the event, with a black or white shirt and black apron.  The cook wears a chef's jacket, and I wear black pants and a dressier top.  Thinking of getting a more uniform look here too, since not everyone chooses the same style of outfit.

I wouldn't be responsible for laundering their uniforms.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Require Black pants, white shirt, we provide aprons...........Chef BillyB


----------

